# Earliest Soda Bottles



## Sodasandbeers (Apr 24, 2011)

I update my web site www.sodasandbeers.com adding over 825 new bottles, 475 new photos (Many from North Jersey & 34 new pontiled bottles) and *a comprehensive article on the earliest American soda bottles circ: 1810-1844.*  The link to the article is on the home page.  Did I miss anything?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 25, 2011)

Your site is really helpful... I've got a few bottles that you don't have pictures/measurements on, so I will get those this weekend!


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Apr 25, 2011)

Great send them my way for the next update.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Apr 25, 2011)

Had one Reading PA bottle reported that was not listed.  I'll work on updating that one. Any others out there?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, there is this... I plan to find a cache of these at the original site. Who knows what it's embossed with...

http://cgi.ebay.com/FRANK-JANI-BEER-SODA-PORCELAIN-BOTTLE-CAP-CLIFTON-NJ-/310226397140?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483aef27d4


----------



## epackage (Apr 26, 2011)

Great stuff Tod, I am so proud to be part of your site, I will be going thru all my bottles for your next update...I figure there are about 50 or more to add....jim


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Apr 27, 2011)

Some users were looking at pages that were cached on their computer and dis not see the updates.  After bringing up the site, hit refresh and verify that last update was April 23, 2011.  If not hit refresh again.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (May 4, 2012)

Published an update to WWW.SODASANDBEERS.COM

 Over 1,300 bottles and 800 new photos have been added plus new closures, glass works and potteries histories.

 A new search by map will help users find info on bottles goegraphically.  Search Geographically


----------



## surfaceone (May 5, 2012)

Hey Tod,

 Masterfull update, sir! I gotta go get lost on your great site for a while.







 I'm getting this message on the link: 

 "Bottle Search Result - Soft Drink Closures - Strebel
 Warning: No bottles found. Press the button below to go back to the previous page and change your selection options."

 Thanks for your continued great efforts.




From.


----------



## nhpharm (May 30, 2012)

Tod,

 Do you know when the egg-shaped G.W. Merchant mineral water bottles date from?  They have a real strange shape...kinda like the egg-shaped unmarked bottle in the 1840-1844 part of your article.

 -Brandon


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 30, 2012)

I could give you a few more from NC.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (May 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  nhpharm
> 
> Tod,
> 
> ...


 
 1845 exactly.  This has been well documented in well research articles in the past.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (May 30, 2012)

Please feel free to send me any blobs from NC.




> ORIGINAL:  NCdigger5
> 
> I could give you a few more from NC.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (May 30, 2012)

Posted an update last night with more bottles and pictures and a couple of site improvements.


----------



## nhpharm (May 30, 2012)

Tod,

 Very cool!  I've got one of those strange G.W. Merchant bottles...always liked the shape.  I don't think they are too common.


----------



## Road Dog (May 31, 2012)

Didn't see this one on there? Eagle Works Philada.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (May 31, 2012)

The Merchant bottle is a great one, very collectable and super rare.

 The Eagle Works is listed under its correct name Eagle Glass Works;

Link to Eagle Works Bottle

 Note the colors!


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Tod. Awesome Blue one. I'll try and look thru my stuff this weekend to see if there are any you don't have.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Jun 1, 2012)

They advertised they made green, blue, and red soda and beer bottles.  I'm looking for the Red one!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 2, 2012)

Lookin' great as always Tod []

 ~Tim


----------



## stlouisbottles (Jun 9, 2012)

I thought everyone would enjoy this early one from St Louis Mo. It is black glass and it is pontil. It is embossed D.H. HEDGES & cO. ST LOUIS MO.


----------



## stlouisbottles (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is a shot of the pontil on it. Not open pontil but still a very early soda.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 9, 2012)

It's killer Theo,

 I loved getting to see that one in person. Do you know of another?

 ~Tim


----------



## stlouisbottles (Jun 9, 2012)

I think Curt has one.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Jun 10, 2012)

This has the early ale shape.  I love the shape.  The only one I know of from the Midwest.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 10, 2012)

He has the aqua Theo. I've never seen or heard of another of either one tho other than the two you both have. Great stuff!

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 10, 2012)

Wait, nevermind, i'm thinking of a different bottle!

 ~Tim


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 20, 2012)

Can't find anything on this one.  

 R. K. & Co.  
 No 180W 18th St   
 N.Y.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 6, 2012)

Two of my favs []


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 9, 2012)

What a coincidence. My favs Too! []


----------

